# 16 Spitfires in formation



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2015)

Some pretty cool audio to go along with the different formation that they fly...modern technology is fine, but there is something about hearing these piston engine war birds flying overhead.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 19, 2015)

SPLOOSH


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2015)

Goosebumps.
Need to take mini-me to an airshow this year.


----------



## Queeg (Apr 20, 2015)

It's Merlin Monday!


Damn, YouTube is blocked at work.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 20, 2015)

My daughter lives on the farm near Mace Wood, Ashford area, and we see these guys flying quite a bit. Awesome sight, and the sound is wonderful.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome! 
I attended a presentation on the Spitfire this weekend by a guy that has flown in one recently. IIRC he said when all restorations are completed there will be 75 flying Spitfires throughout the world.

When I attended the 50th anniversary of the D-Day landings in Normandy, a flight containing Spitfires, Hurricanes and the RAF's Lancaster performed a flyover. Amazing!

This is worth a look...


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

OK, here is another. 
Really cool to see inside a Lancaster, I never have before.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 20, 2015)

I used to go and see the one at Motat every few months. Much smaller than you would think if you'd never seen one in person. I understand now they do occasional tours through her but I didn't get to see the innards, either. A real shame.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> I used to go and see the one at Motat every few months. Much smaller than you would think if you'd never seen one in person. I understand now they do occasional tours through her but I didn't get to see the innards, either. A real shame.



I seem to recall going through a Sunderland at MOTAT when I was a kid... :-/


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 20, 2015)

pardus said:


> I seem to recall going through a Sunderland at MOTAT when I was a kid... :-/



She was still there last I saw but in pretty bad nick and exposed to the elements. I think the rudder was gone when I saw her last, maybe an aileron too. Pretty sad.

EDIT: This is on wiki: 







"

_NZ4115_ is on display at the Museum of Transport and Technology in Auckland, New Zealand. As of 2012, NZ4115 remains outside while restoration continues. The interior and cockpit having been extensively restored and hull repairs some reskinning having taken place to airworthy standards. Restoration Hangar options are being considered for NZ4115. Short Bros sister Short Solent ZK-AMO has already been moved inside the new Aviation Pavilion as of late 2011." 

So that's good news at least.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks @SpitfireV


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 21, 2015)

All good mate. I know a guy who's got a mate who's dad owns the restoration company that did the Mossie so I'll see if they've got anything to do with it too.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2015)

pardus said:


> I seem to recall going through a Sunderland at MOTAT when I was a kid... :-/



Another Sunderland:
http://www.fantasyofflight.com/aircraft/wwii/1944-short-sunderland/

As to the OP, I put that video on TV (I love the Roku) and turned up the sound. The engines vibrated the various knick-knacks on our mantle.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 30, 2015)

That is a awesome video


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Another Sunderland:
> http://www.fantasyofflight.com/aircraft/wwii/1944-short-sunderland/
> 
> As to the OP, I put that video on TV (I love the Roku) and turned up the sound. The engines vibrated the various knick-knacks on our mantle.



It looks like Kermit has himself quite the aircraft. I'd love to get some cockpit time in that beauty! Imagine flying to the Grand Banks, or even the Flemish Cap, land on he fishing grounds, and use up lots of bait for a few hours. The only problem with that, is that the crew would be stuck sipping tea and soda the whole trip, no beer. Even with that limit for the day, I'd still do it.


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It looks like Kermit has himself quite the aircraft. I'd love to get some cockpit time in that beauty! Imagine flying to the Grand Banks, or even the Flemish Cap, land on he fishing grounds, and use up lots of bait for a few hours. The only problem with that, is that the crew would be stuck sipping tea and soda the whole trip, no beer. Even with that limit for the day, I'd still do it.



Fantasy of Flight is drastically reduced right now because Kermit's upgrading/ adding to his displays/ hangars. Allegedly FoF will come back in 3-5 years with a larger presence and more aircraft. He has a partially restored B-29 (Fertile Myrtle, formerly a NASA aircraft), a Lancaster in storage, a partial P-38, an F-7F Tigercat...and others which escape me. and all of them waiting to be rebuilt. He has one of the largest collections of B-17 parts and a small hangar/ warehouse of engines, including rare German stuff and pre-WWII radials. The latter includes something like a dozen or so original wooden props he loans out to people making WWI aircraft so the specs are authentic. His collection is amazing and the supposedly temporary closure is depressing. Oh, every day, every single day he was on site saw him flying one of his aircraft. I caught a day when he flew his TP-40.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Fantasy of Flight is drastically reduced right now because Kermit's upgrading/ adding to his displays/ hangars. Allegedly FoF will come back in 3-5 years with a larger presence and more aircraft. He has a partially restored B-29 (Fertile Myrtle, formerly a NASA aircraft), a Lancaster in storage, a partial P-38, an F-7F Tigercat...and others which escape me. and all of them waiting to be rebuilt. He has one of the largest collections of B-17 parts and a small hangar/ warehouse of engines, including rare German stuff and pre-WWII radials. The latter includes something like a dozen or so original wooden props he loans out to people making WWI aircraft so the specs are authentic. His collection is amazing and the supposedly temporary closure is depressing. Oh, every day, every single day he was on site saw him flying one of his aircraft. I caught a day when he flew his TP-40.



What a womderful "Hobby". There is just something about the older B's; the B-17 in particular. That bomber, along with the Lancaster were outstanding platforms. Both were rugged, and protected their crews rather well. These war birds really took WW II right to Hitler's front door. Just imagine, early in the war, the B-17's flew in alone, in daylight, and unafraid to face German fighters, and the flack shot up from German 88's. I am so glad that they are still fly today.


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What a womderful "Hobby". There is just something about the older B's; the B-17 in particular. That bomber, along with the Lancaster were outstanding platforms. Both were rugged, and protected their crews rather well. These war birds really took WW II right to Hitler's front door. Just imagine, early in the war, the B-17's flew in alone, in daylight, and unafraid to face German fighters, and the flack shot up from German 88's. I am so glad that they are still fly today.



Kermit's dad was a petroleum engineer or similar and he discovered much of the oil in...Malaysia I think. His percentage of that is staggering and Kermit admitted that he woke up one day and realized he never had to work a day in his life. He's flown planes since his teens/ early 20's and was on US Acrobatic Team for a bit. Kids want to be an NFL player...I want to be Kermit Weeks when I grow up, but thanks to my stupid parents I was poor and with a work ethic.

I should riot or something.


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2015)

One of the Lancs in the UK suffered an engine fire, but landed okay.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-32628263

The Battle of Britain Memorial Flight (BBMF) Lancaster - known as Thumper - landed safely at RAF Coningsby after it misfired during a training flight.
The crew evacuated safely and the aircraft will now be assessed by engineers.


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> One of the Lancs in the UK suffered an engine fire, but landed okay.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-32628263
> 
> ...



Ooops! I know they baby that plane too.


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02qt65y

Very cool!


----------

